# Please - Someone help me, my health is in a terrible state



## debster (Apr 23, 2007)

Hello   

I had an emergency c-section just over a year ago and I am still suffering. Ever since I have had pounding headaches for which I have been put on Propranolol, which seems to help a tiny wee bit, I mean - I only get headaches 4 times a week instead of 6 now! I'm also now on Omeprazole for tummy problems too. The worst thing though is an awful numbness in the upper left section of my back. Then 4 months ago my periods stopped altogether and I have no idea why. My hormone tests have come back normal so I am not menopausal and my blood count is OK. The doctor says the numbness/tingling/pins and needles in my back is caused by lifting my baby. It started when I was still in intensive care though and I hadn't lifted the baby by then as I was too ill. I should also point out that the consultant left a stitch out of my stomach and I nearly bled to death after I gave birth. I lost 2 and half litres of blood and needed 6 units by transfusion. So I was very ill after I had my baby.
I have been generally unwell since giving birth and people still comment about how pale I am. I have a look of the grave about me. Can anyone shed any light on what these symptoms could be? The back tingling is so bad at times it makes me feel sick, it has even made me vomit on some occasions. I do not know which of these symptoms is caused by the whole healthcare fiasco at the birth of my child but I do know that I never had any of this before!
Any help or advice would be very appreciated. I have tried searching the internet but I cannot find any answers and I am getting to the point where I need to tell my doctors what is actually wrong before they will do anything, although I have seen another doctor recently and he was a lot more helpful. Still, I feel I need to arm myself with knowledge.

Thank you
Deb x


----------



## Roo67 (Feb 12, 2007)

Did you have an epidural or spinal anaesthetic for the C section or did you have a GA ??

It sounds as though you have had a really rough time of it, can you see another GP for a 2nd opinion or ask to be referred on so you can have further tests as a year on I wouldn't have thought that you should still be suffering as you are doing.

r x


----------



## debster (Apr 23, 2007)

Hi Roo. Yup, had a spinal block, thats why I didn't know I was bleeding so heavily as I couldn't feel the blood running out of me. The staff were too lazy to check. Was only when my feeling come back 6 hrs later I begged them to look at me and eventually a student agreed. I was then given a GA as I has to have an operation to stop the bleeding. So I had both.
I am seeing a different doctor who seems a bit better but he still won't really acknowledge my back but at least this one is investigating my amenorrhea

Thanks for reply


----------



## Roo67 (Feb 12, 2007)

It would be worth mentioning that you had epidural and the tingling started then (I'm sure you have already) I would be demanding a referral.

I hope you can get some answers soon

R x


----------

